# groundkeeper/groundsmen/sportsturf



## fishface1 (Mar 3, 2010)

looking to move to Valencia area and wondered if anyone could let me know who keeps parks and green areas tidy in Spain. Hubby looking for work in the above field (sorry!!) had a look on a few websites and tried to contact a few golf courses but people do not reply. Would vacancies be advertised in the spanish job centre? I am over sat so will ask poeple then but any advice would be fab.

cheers Tracy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

fishface1 said:


> looking to move to Valencia area and wondered if anyone could let me know who keeps parks and green areas tidy in Spain. Hubby looking for work in the above field (sorry!!) had a look on a few websites and tried to contact a few golf courses but people do not reply. Would vacancies be advertised in the spanish job centre? I am over sat so will ask poeple then but any advice would be fab.
> 
> cheers Tracy


Golf courses are privately owned so you'd need to apply to the owner or manager of the course. The municipal areas would be under the control of the local ayuntamiento/town hall. So maybe contact them either by e-mail or phone??? 

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Please do not expect any unsolicited email to be answered by a Spanish company. This is Belly 2 Belly land. I have only ever known one English greenkeeper here and he lasted about 6 weeks. Did not speak Spanish and used 10 times the amount of something so the turf "burnt". I cannot see a Spanish golf-course even dreaming about taking on a non-Spaniard 

You could try the forums of the golf web-sites. You have much better chance of "names" there.

Sorry .... but good luck.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

fishface1 said:


> looking to move to Valencia area and wondered if anyone could let me know who keeps parks and green areas tidy in Spain. Hubby looking for work in the above field (sorry!!) had a look on a few websites and tried to contact a few golf courses but people do not reply. Would vacancies be advertised in the spanish job centre? I am over sat so will ask poeple then but any advice would be fab.
> 
> cheers Tracy


Vacancies will be given to those who are signing on for work and receiving the dole, priority going to the young & over 52 years old for any work that comes under the councils area. 
Looking after green areas to sweeping the streets to doing a little building repairs will be expected to be carried out (anything in fact)

As has been said the Golf courses are likely to employ locals.


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

I know of one British gentleman who works as a greenkeeper on a golf course down in Marbella. He does it voluntarily in return for being able to play golf for free. The golf courses down here are having a torrid time at the moment. The current economic climate, combined with a winter of awful weather conditions have left many courses struggling for business.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes ...... and yet on the Costa Blanca they seem unable to see that IF they reduced their green fees they MIGHT get more locals to play on them. I read a metre of angst the other day from a local who had been playing here for years on a regular basis and who was now unable to afford anything other than an occasional tournament. His lament that the only people who could now play the CBS and Murcia courses were the golf tourists got lots of agreement. On the Costa del Sol they have been more aggressive with free buggies, 2x1s etc but it is still an expensive day for many. 

We organised a golf day in Marbella recently as a fund-raiser and were having to charge 75 euros just to cover costs never mind make a single cent. The sales team really struggled to get 55 players when they said that over the past 4/5 years they would have filled 72 slots easily. 

To me it´s a waste of a good walk but it is/was an important part of the economies of the coasts.


----------

